# Momentus XT  is stable enough for gentoo?

## waterloo2005

Momentus XT  is stable enough for gentoo?

thanks

----------

## ToeiRei

got it and love it. works in my w500 like a charm

----------

## waterloo2005

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> got it and love it. works in my w500 like a charm

 

I search it in google . 

Find someone said : it will make errors when using virtualbox file .

Do you happen to it ?

Thanks a lot !

----------

## ToeiRei

I don't have any problems with it; I even do participate in BTRFS development - so I should be one of the first ones noticing any strange behavior.

----------

## waterloo2005

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> I don't have any problems with it; I even do participate in BTRFS development - so I should be one of the first ones noticing any strange behavior.

 

your firmware version of Momentus XT?

thanks

----------

## asturm

absolutely fine

----------

## waterloo2005

http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Momentus-XT-Momentus-Momentus/If-you-have-problems-with-Momentus-XT-please-come-in/td-p/59455

----------

## asturm

Firmware version:

```
# hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=ST95005620AS, FwRev=SD23
```

----------

## ToeiRei

SD25 here - system feels a little bit more responsive. No problems (just updated)

----------

